# thanks



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

thanks so much for your willingness  to deal with my questions! I appreciate all your input.


----------



## Bobberqer (May 4, 2007)

that's what we are here for 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

No problem KungFu!  If you really wanna show your gratitude visit us at www.wolferub.com and buy something!!    

Just kidding of course.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> No problem KungFu!  If you really wanna show your gratitude visit us at www.wolferub.com and buy something!!
> 
> Just kidding of course.



 [smilie=eek2.gif]  That boy has no shame...  [smilie=a_doh.gif]   LOL


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> No problem KungFu!  If you really wanna show your gratitude visit us at www.wolferub.com and buy something!!
> 
> Just kidding of course.



 [smilie=rlp_smilie_318.gif] typical...........


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

I said I was kidding!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 4, 2007)

Kung Fu...why don't you tell us somethin about yourself....how long you been Q'n, cookin, any other hobbies, where you live.....etc etc....


----------



## Unity (May 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I said I was kidding!


Rempe's sig line belongs here: "I'm just kidding...about the just kidding part."    

--John  8) 
(Oh, go ahead and try some Wolfe rubs. They're seriously good stuff.   )


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Kung Fu...why don't you tell us somethin about yourself....how long you been Q'n, cookin, any other hobbies, where you live.....etc etc....



I have been smoking for about 4 years now. I live in a small town in eastern Iowa with my wife and three sons - all under 3 yrs old.

I also love to fly-fish and I have been tying flies for several years now. I find that I like to do things that require a steep learning curve.

Here's where I scare most people off - I am a Lutheran pastor and I teach religion at a private liberal arts college in Rock Island, IL.
That one always kills the party! Although it shouldn't. Luther believed that a person can only really discuss theology over beer. I tend to agree, though I prefer Crown Royal.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

ROFL!!!

Actually I'm only here for the beer.

I'm the son of a Presbyterian minister.  You know what they
say about PK's.

anyway, there's a healthy contingent of Christians on this board.
Welcome again!


----------



## DaleP (May 4, 2007)

Kung Fu dont worry about it. In fact I am blood kin to the bear who bit Jim Britchers ass. Nobody here seems to mind. Its all good.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan, weren't you on the pork butt pod cast? I really enjoyed it and learned a lot!

As for PKs, I suspect that my three sons will all need plenty of counseling. I have no doubt that at least one of them will convert to Buddhism just to pi** me off.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

yes, I was the sober one.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yes, I was the sober one.



Is it opposite day?...you should see all the tape on the cutting room floor that you _*DIDN'T *_get to hear...something about the ramblings of a mad man or something...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3eggdqin]yes, I was the sober one.


[/quote:3eggdqin]

Is it opposite day?...you should see *all the tape on the cutting room floor that you DIDN'T get to hear*...something about the ramblings of a mad man or something... [/quote

Sounds like a great idea for your radio show Greg,  The Best of BBQ Central Bloopers and Outtakes.  I'd love to hear those!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

I have the liscensing permits on those outtakes...they'll
never see the light of day!!


----------

